# How to cut integrated laminate backsplash



## Yodaman

I was just thinking a chainsaw might do a nice job. :devil3: Kidding

Going to be tough to get a clean cut close to the corner, while in place.


How long is the counter? Are you willing to remove it?


----------



## BigJim

Just a thought, cut it about 1 1/2 inch up from the counter top with circular saw. You will need to use a scoring tool so you can score all the way through the HPL or it is going to chip like crazy. Once scored all the way through, be sure you cut on the upside of the score, if it chips above the score it won't matter. 

Once you have cut and removed the back splash, add concrete backer or hardy backer, furred out so your tile will cover the 1 1/2 inch lip you left and let the tile come all the way down to the counter top. You may want to leave less than 1 1/2 inch lip but that is up to you. You can actually cut the back splash any way you want, I just suggested a circular saw and 1 1/2 inch is about as close to the counter top a circular saw will get. If you do use a circular saw, be sure to protect the counter top from the saw scratching it. 

Another note, don't cut any deeper than the back splash is thick, you don't want to cut into your wall.


----------



## hkstroud

Make your self an edge guide about 1" wide out of 3/4" plywood. Tape edge guide to the counter top in the corner with double sided tape. Use multi function oscillating tool to cut laminate along edge guide.
After removing upper portion of laminate, hold a piece of tile on the wall to see where to make another cut in the curve, to make the front side of the tile meet laminate.

Beware, the laminate is probably glued to the wall.


----------



## joecaption

Back up and take another picture please.
Looks like your trying to cut one of those preformed countertops.
If you did cut it how do you plan on filling in the 1" plus sized hole left between the top and the wall?
Remove that back part and the top no longer has any support at the back.
Why not leave it and tile above it?


----------



## jlhaslip

Ashleent said:


> Hi all, I am wanting to get rid of the backsplash that currently exists in my kitchen. *The problem is that it flows from the counters all the way up the wall to the cabinets.* There no corners, just a curve. Does anyone know how I can cut this so that my counters are ok and we can just add a tile backsplash?
> Thank you


From the Opening post.


----------



## Yodaman

You might consider making a cut about 4" above the corner. Trim off the top with a ledge. And then run your tile down to the ledge.

Something like this.


----------

